# Hedgehogs wearing hats photo album!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hope you all enjoy and thanks to Susan for letting me share it with the world.  
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 807&type=1


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have always been a follower of this album. It is fabulous!!!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That album made me seriously happy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Both Zoey & Cholla are there! (Although they think Cholla is a girl - :lol: )
Zoey's in her pearls & hat. Cholla's in his Krispy Kreme hat. Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If anyone has any pics to add to this album we would be honored to share them with the world.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Always looking for more hedgie hat pics!  Or any other pet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Always looking for more hedgie hat pics!  Or any other pet.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha those pics are so cute!


----------

